# Terrapins outside all year



## cains (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,

I have been keeping a yellow belly for about 7 years now in a large pond. He started life indoors but moved outside when he was about 4 years old. The first couple of winters he had a heater in the pond but not now. 
He just disappears in November/December and pops up again in the spring.
He is healthy and well grown and happily comes in for food from the hand. He does not bother the goldfish (4-8 inches long), but I suspect he eats some of the babies when they hatch although I have not seen him eating them.

I am considering getting a couple more terrapins for the pond, but I see few or none that are living outside all year. I am concerned about putting a tank-kept terrapin outside as the shock may be too much for them. 

Any suggestions about how I go about my plan to increase the pond stock of terrapins? 

I am not looking for offers of candidates as I am excavating a new pond/encosure, which will not be ready for a month or two, so next spring will probably be the time.


----------



## KieranD (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I can't add any useful information but would love to see some pictures of the little guy in the pond if possible. One day I'd love to do the same!


----------



## cains (Jul 28, 2014)

Just as soon as I can figure out how to get a pic from my PC to the post !!


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well done that man! Yes Turtles/Terrapins can be happily outdoors all year round. If I were you, have a search on here. There have been a few discussions which people like Romski have been involved in. It is an incredibly rewarding thing to do. The bigger the pond the better, although it does not necessarily have to be incredibly deep. Mine is 12' (3.6m)x13'(4m) with dual Blagdon 1200 bio/UVC filters running. It is only 70cm deep, but will be protected in winter by a PVA covers, so the whole thing will become a large cold-frame (UV light is not so important then, as they are "sub-level" for so much of it.

It houses Red-Eared sliders, Yellow-Bellied sliders, River cooters and a couple of little Musks (which, contrary to expectation, I see quite a bit). They trash foliage if stocked in high numbers, and this time of year eat like mad!

In the winter, and mine has only just been dug, the issues are temperature and oxygen levels. So, plenty of basking sites in the summer, loads of good food for them, somewhere for the females to dump their eggs and enjoy it! You will never pay for a YBS or similar, but I reckon my little rehomes give me as much joy as anything else I own.

I'm no expert, but if we learn through our mistakes, I should be! Have a search, find Romski (say Dave W recommended you get in touch) and PM me with any questions.

PS. Dig it deep enough and the right way, and do what many of us do in this hot weather; hop in for a dip!


PPS. Sorry, did not really read the OP's post, just waffled on. Maybe increase the size and build up stck gradually?


----------



## cains (Jul 28, 2014)

*test picture*

I'll try again soon


----------



## cains (Jul 28, 2014)

*This could be the one !*


----------

